# What is My Honda HS55 worth? Pics Included.



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*New from Chicago! What is My Honda HS55 worth?* 
What is My Honda HS55 worth?

All original, minimal use, in great condition - almost no rust. Original tires hold air perfectly. Looks absolutely new inside under where friction wheel is. Fresh oil change, new spark plug. Starts first pull. 1984 model, owners manual. Cleaned and waxed.

ALSO, DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY IT DOESN'T HAVE A BOLT TO CHECK OR ADD GEAR OIL TO THE AUGER GEAR CASE?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

How come you started another thread? 

You should have just added to this one, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...209-new-chicago-what-my-honda-hs55-worth.html
multiple threads on the same subject get confusing over time.

I would say that the gear case is not serviceable? 
As they say, the oil is good for the life of the machine?
Whatever the life is defined as?

I am guessing that you would have to take it off and pop the cover off to change the oil?

Just a guess, someone here should know for sure.


----------

